# Weiblich, ledig, jung sucht.Hardtail



## CCM_Bavaria (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum,

  da ich jetzt schon bei zwei Radmarathons Rennluft schnuppern durfte und mir mein aktuelles MTB zu groß und zu schwer (13,2 kg) ist, werde ich mir ein neues MTB leisten.

  Zu (Fach-)Händlern werde ich aus leidlichen Erfahrungen nicht mehr gehen. Die wollen mir nur das verkaufen was sie da haben und nicht das was ich brauche. 

  Die Zielsetzung ist daher ein individuell aufgebautes, optisch stimmiges Hardtail, dass optimal auf mich abgestimmt ist, unter 10 kg wiegt und nicht mehr als 1.000,- (ohne LRS) kostet.

  Wird nicht einfach, ist aber auch nicht ganz unrealistisch denke ich.
  Jemanden mit dem entsprechenden KnowHow, der mir das Rad zusammenschraubt habe ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis.
Ansonsten habe ich mich die vergangenen Tage sehr intensiv hier umgesehen und glaube mir inzwischen einen guten Überblick verschafft zu haben.
Die LBMNTS-Seite ist mir bekannt und hat sich mir auch schon als sehr hilfreich erwiesen.


  Meine Recherchen haben folgenden Zwischenstand ergeben, den ich hier zur Diskussion stellen möchte.

  Außerdem bin ich über aktuellen Angebote und günstige Bezugsquellen zu den einzelnen Komponenten sehr dankbar.


  Das MTB sieht in meinen Vorstellungen bisher folgendermaßen aus:

Rahmen  - das Hauptproblem:
  Marathon Team Racing SLD (schwarz/weiß), 15  (OR 535 mm), ca. 1.300 g,  230,-      oder
  NoSaint  Angel, 16  (OR 529 mm), ca. 1.490 mm,    179,- 

  Bei einer Körpergröße von nur 1,57 m  ist es schwierig einen geeigneten Rahmen zu finden.

  Meine weiteren Maße betragen:
  Schrittlänge: 75 cm
  Körperlänge (bis Brustbein): 1,28 m
  Armlänge: 57,5 cm

  Mein jetziger Rahmen (Orbea Compair) mit OR 550 mm ist mir zu groß und zu lang. An eine vernünftige Überhöhung ist gar nicht zu denken.

  Ich denke die Oberrohrlänge sollte bei max. 530 mm liegen. Allerdings gibt es bei so kleinen Rahmen nur noch eine sehr geringe Auswahl. Die speziellen Damenrahmen, die einige Hersteller anbieten, bringen m.E. keine Vorteile (außer z.T. sehr kitschige Designs, wem´s gefällt)

  Den Marathon Team Racing SLD find ich auf den Bildern von RTR optisch noch vertretbar, allerdings habe ich sonst zu dem Rahmen weder gute noch schlechte Erfahrungen, sowie keine Bestätigung der Gewichtsangaben von Besitzern finden können.

  Der NoSaint gefällt mir eigentlich nicht und ist zudem schwerer.

  Vorschläge zu Alternativen sind sehr willkommen.


Federgabel:
  Hersteller??? Modell??, max. 1.500 g, vom Lenker aus blockierbar, optisch zum Rahmen passend, darf aus Budgetgründen jedoch nicht mehr als 250,-   kosten.

  Wird vermutlich schwierig was geeignetes hier zu finden. Gebraucht würde ich mir die nur sehr ungern kaufen, weil ich glaube, dass man da an der falschen Stelle spart und unterm Strich mit Service/Reparatur mehr ausgibt. Eine die aus einem Neuradumbau übrig ist, o.ä. wäre natürlich schon vorstellbar.

Schaltgruppe:
Shimano XT ist gesetzt.
Shimano SLX würde mir vermutlich auch genügen und bei vertretbarem Mehrgewicht besser ins Budget passen, allerdings gefällt mir das Design (mit Ausnahme der Kurbel) nicht.

  Hinweise zu aktuellen Angeboten und günstigen Bezugsquellen sind sehr willkommen.


Scheibenbremsen:
Shimano XT (evtl. relativ günstig bei Kauf als Komplettgruppe?) oder
Avid Juicy 3.5

  Formula Ocro und Magura Marta werden wohl leider nicht ins Budget passen

  Hinweise zu aktuellen Angeboten und günstigen Bezugsquellen sind auch hier sehr willkommen.


Laufräder:
  Ich kann einen relativ neuen ZZYZX-LRS geschenkt bekommen. Mein potentieller Mechaniker hat die über, weil sie für sein Gewicht nicht geeignet wären. Mein Gewicht sollen sie nach seiner Aussage aushalten. Gewicht ca. 1.850 g.


Sattel:
  Selle Italia SLR

  Fahre ich auch auf dem RR und passt. Hier möchte ich keine Experimente wagen.


Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze:
  noch keine konkreten Vorstellungen, evtl. als Set (Stadler hat da aktuell glaube ich ganz vernünftige Angebote zu Ritchey WCS)
  Die Teile müssen optisch zum Rest passen und dürfen Budget und Gewichtslimit nicht sprengen. Vermutlich werde ich allerdings eine Sattelstütze ohne Versatz benötigen.

Pedale:
  Ritchey  Pro V4
Eggbeater  (finde ich sehr schick)


Reifen:
Continental RaceKing 2.2

  Die rollen m.E. sehr gut bei ausreichendem Grip. Offensichtlich fahren hier sehr viele Reifen von Schwalbe, die ich aber aus persönlichen Erfahrungen nicht kenne.


Was fehlt noch?
  Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Schnellspanner, Griffe, Flaschenhalter

  Dazu mach ich mir Gedanken, wenn die obigen Teile entschieden und gekauft sind.


  Sonst noch was vergessen?

  Vielen Dank fürs aufmerksame lesen und Eure Hilfe.

  So und jetzt seid Ihr dran!

  CCM


----------



## Slow (12. Mai 2010)

Hi!



CCM_Bavaria schrieb:


> Sonst noch was vergessen?



Kommt gebrauchte Teile kaufen für dich in Frage?
Sonst könnte es mit deinem Budget knapp werden, denke ich.

Kennst du das Thema im Leichtbau-Tech-Talk, wo so ziemlich die günstigsten Leichtbauteile drin stehen? Da findet man eigentlich was die Komponentenwahl angeht, alles, was macht braucht.
Daraus entstand dann folgende Seite: http://lbmnts.kilu.de/

Ansonsten gabs/gibts dort auch ein Thema, wo es darum ging, ein Hardtail unter 10kg für 1000 Euro aufzubauen. Könntest du auch mal nach suchen.

Dann Thema "individuell aufgebaut". Vielleicht solltest du da nochmal kurz sagen, wie du das meinst. Denn ein Rad mit komplett XT finde ich nicht individuell im Sinne von ausgefallen. ;-)

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo
Bei laufrädern darfst du auf keinen fall sparen. 1850g ist zu viel für eine frau wie dich mit 1.57m. Man bekommt schon gutes bei einem gewicht bis 1500g und wenig geld. Diese sind dann gebraucht aber sicher nicht schlecht.
Auch b ei anbauteilen wie lenker,vorbau,sattelstütze kannst du gebrauchres nehmen. Habe zb einen WCS in schwarz 90mm lang,31,8 klemmmass für 30.-Eur.
Leichte sattelstütze und ebenfalls gebrauchte zb thomson gibt es auch günstige gebrauchte. Bremsen gibt es im moment eine geile auf der homepage von "velomarkt.ch"...weisse avid ultimate komplett für 300.-sfr.(200.- eur). 
Da musst du mal reinschauen...www.velomarkt.ch...gibt gute sachen für wenig geld. auch lrs für günstiges geld. 
übrigens, die SLX kurbel ist nur ca 10g schwerer als die xt aber um welten billiger. funktioniert tadellos.
Schwalbe rocket ron in 2.1 geht absolut super. fahre seit jahren schwalbe....kannst du bedenkenlos nehmen.
Hätte noch eine manitou R7 aus dem jahr 2005 in weiss. bräuchte aber einen service, da sie seit monaten nur im keller lag. schaftlänge 17cm 80mm federweg für 150.-euro. service kann ja dein bekannter machen. so das wärs mal falls du fragen hast meld dich per pn oder einfach hier.
gruss onkeldoc


----------



## bene94 (12. Mai 2010)

Um gebrauchte Teile wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich nicht herumkommen. Vorallem, wie schon jemand erwähnte, kann man bei Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze so recht viel Geld sparen.
Ausserdem würde ich dir zur SLX-Kurbel raten mit SLX-Umwerfer und dann XT-Schaltwerk. Fahre ich übrigens genau so und bin sehr zufrieden. Vorallem finde ich die Kurbel sehr schön (Bilder wären in meinem Album)
LRS würde ich auch nicht sparen. Ist das Gewicht, dass sich wirklich lohnt. Mein alter am Scale hatte 1860 und der neue 400g weniger und DAS merkst du wirklich!
Kannst ja mal bei dem http://shop.ebay.de/topparts/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340 Ebay-Verkäufer schauen. Der hat immer schönes im Angebot und die Sachen gehen auch oft recht günstig weg.
Hier übrigens die Seite des Verkäufers http://www.egle-parts.de/. War mal dort im Geschäft, da kann man sich schon verweilen und die Preise sind toll, vorallem wenn noch die MWS dazu kommt. Ah, auswiegen durfte ich dort auch.^^


----------



## eddy 1 (12. Mai 2010)

bei dem was du ausgeben willst wirst du mit neuteilen nie unter 10 kg kommen

und eine sattelüberhöhung bekommst du bei der grösse auch nicht hin

es sei den vorbau minus 20 grad und gabel mit 63mm federweg


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Mai 2010)

Leichte Rahmen, die in kleiner Größe verfügbar sind, eine Oberrohrlänge von nur 530 mm haben und zudem leicht und preiswert sind, sind wirklich eine Seltenheit. Spontan ist mir Capic eingefallen, sieht man hier im Forum ja öfters. Das Elixir hat gibt es aber erst ab 16' und 560 mm Oberrohrlänge, also zu groß. Ich muss meinen Vorrednern (bzw. Schreibern) zustimmen, dass ein <10kg-Bike für unter 1000,- mit Federgabel, Disc und Schaltung ohne Gebrauchtteile kaum zu realisieren ist. 
Den vorhandenen Laufradsatz halte ich auch für ungeeignet. An der rotierenden Masse spürst du das mehr oder weniger an Gewicht besonders deutlich. Ich habe hier zur Zeit zwei Hardtail mit ähnlichem Gesamtgewicht stehen, das eine hat Laufräder mit 1380g, das ander übergangsweise 1890g. Den Unterschied merkt man ganz deutlich.
Eine 1500g-Gabel in neu für 250,- wüsste ich auch nicht. Eine aktuelle SID Race kommt zwar vom Gewicht hin, kostet neu aber zur Zeit um die 350,-.
Um bei deinen Vorgaben (Gabel 1500g, Rahmen 1300g) mit den sauschweren Laufädern unter 10kg zu kommen, müsstest du bei den weiteren Komponenten schon richtig leichte Teile verbauen, die das Budget absolut sprengen.
Du solltest definitiv über gebrauchte Teile nachdenken, um dein Ziel zu erreichen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Mai 2010)

Ach ja,das was eddy gschrieben hat mit der sattelüberhöhung musst du streichen. Meine freundin fährt ebenfalls mountainbike und 158cm gross...ebenfalls ohne sattelüberhöhung.

In der schweiz gibt es die marke koba,die haben rahmen in 38cm aber sauteuer. 

Geh doch mal auf bsk-graf.ch. Die haben dort manchmal wenig gebrauchte bikes von nachwuchsfahrern die nicht grösser sind wie du. 

Haben bike mit 9,??? kg und ca 2000.- sfr. Sind echt gut in schuss und man muss sich keine gedanken machen weil sie gebraucht sind...alee top gewartet und verschleissteile ausgetauscht.

greets onkeldoc


----------



## IceQ- (13. Mai 2010)

als hier im Markt mal nachschauen oder auf Velomarkt.ch (wie genannt) sind zwei sehr gute Ideen, weil auch oftmals nur sehr kurz gefahrene oder benutzte Produkte verkauft werden. (habe selber eine Magura Louise Bremse für halben Preis nur weil "über" hier bekommen, oder einen hochwertigen Acros/Mavic Laufsatz für 200, ebenfalls nur 5km gefahren)
und muss sagen, diese teile sind dann "quasi" neu und funktionieren!

Also keine falsche Scheu bei "neuwertigen" produkten!


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Mai 2010)

CCM_Bavaria schrieb:


> Federgabel:
> Hersteller??? Modell??, max. 1.500 g, vom Lenker aus blockierbar, optisch zum Rahmen passend, darf aus Budgetgründen jedoch nicht mehr als 250,-   kosten.
> 
> Wird vermutlich schwierig was geeignetes hier zu finden. Gebraucht würde ich mir die nur sehr ungern kaufen, weil ich glaube, dass man da an der falschen Stelle spart und unterm Strich mit Service/Reparatur mehr ausgibt. Eine die aus einem Neuradumbau übrig ist, o.ä. wäre natürlich schon vorstellbar.
> ...



Hallo,

Zur Federgabel: Da gibts bei den Vorgaben außer gebraucht eigentlich nur eine: Manitou R7 Super, gibts für 10 Euro mehr auch in weiß. Funktioniert top (fahre das 08er Modell selbst) und die Gewichtsangabe stimmt in etwa (meine hatte glaub ich was bei 1530g mit gekürztem Schaft). Lockout am Lenker hat die dann leider nicht, der Knopf am rechten Gabelholm ist aber problemlos erreichbar.

Bremsen: Das mag jetzt ketzerisch klingen, aber: Schon mal über eine Avid BB7 (mechanisch) nachgedacht? Fahre die ebenfalls seit kurzem selbst und bin begeistert. Gefühlt bissiger als meine Hope Mini am anderen Bike, gut dosierbar und erstaunlich geringe Bedienkräfte. Systembedingter Nachteil: Keine automatische Belagsnachstellung. Dafür kostet ein Satz neu je nach Hebeln ca. 100 Euro, mit leichten Hebeln und evtl. leichteren Scheiben bleibt das Gewicht auch im Rahmen (je nach Aufwand zwischen 800 und 900g).

Lenkerempfehlung: Der KCNC Darkside Flat kostet bei bike-components.de gerade mal 25 Euro. Mit 600mm ein wenig breiter als normale Flatbars. Angegeben ist er mit 155g, meiner wiegt 133g .

Hoffe geholfen zu haben. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## dahmen75 (13. Mai 2010)

Ich kann mich einem meiner Vorredner nur anschliessen, das war das was mir beim Überfliegen deiner Zeilen nicht aus dem Kopf ging. Ein LRS mit 1850 ist absolut nicht akzeptabel, geschenkt oder nicht.
Ich würde das Geld in einen gebrauchten sehr guten Rahmen und LRS < 1500g investieren. Mir dann mein aktuelles Rad ansehen und überlegen welche der dort verbauten Teile du zunächst umbauen kannst. XT Schaltwerke, WCS Komponenten etc. bekommst du doch alle Elle lang hinterhergeworfen und kannst diese Kleinigkeiten nach und nach tauschen. Den Rahmen und auch den LRS tauschst du nicht mal eben - da spreche ich aus Erfahrung. Dafür hast du daran aber auch Spaß für lange Zeit. Mit dem Rahmen eine gute Basis und mit dem LRS das Gewichteinsparpotential schlechthin.
Vielleicht schreibst du einfach mal welche Komponenten an deinem jetzigen Bike verbaut sind und wir überlegen hier alle gemeinsam welche du "sinnvoll" weiterhin nutzen kannst!?
Happy trails!


----------



## Catsoft (13. Mai 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Bremsen: Das mag jetzt ketzerisch klingen, aber: Schon mal über eine Avid BB7 (mechanisch) nachgedacht? Fahre die ebenfalls seit kurzem selbst und bin begeistert. Gefühlt bissiger als meine Hope Mini am anderen Bike, gut dosierbar und erstaunlich geringe Bedienkräfte. Systembedingter Nachteil: Keine automatische Belagsnachstellung. Dafür kostet ein Satz neu je nach Hebeln ca. 100 Euro, mit leichten Hebeln und evtl. leichteren Scheiben bleibt das Gewicht auch im Rahmen (je nach Aufwand zwischen 800 und 900g).



Moin!

Eine 1x gefahrene BB7 mit Hebeln hätte ich für 75,-- inkl. Versand abzugeben. 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (13. Mai 2010)

Na, schon die Flügel gestreckt?

Sorry, hatte überlesen, dass du das LBMNTS-Thema kennst.

Also der Marathon Hardtail Rahmen wäre doch eine gute Sache.
Die anderen Verdächtigen, Positon E605, Nox Eclipse, Zoulou Cooma fallen wegen der Oberrohrlänge weg. Also sieht es erstmal nach dem Marathon aus. Das Gewicht wird nicht auf den Gramm genau 1300 sein, aber wenn du da nochmal 50g zurechnest, geht das auch in Ordnung vom Gesamtgewicht.

Das mit dem Laufradsatz würd ich nicht ganz so schwarz malen. Da du ihn ja geschenk bekommst, würd ich ihn einfach erstmal nehmen. Bin auch eine Zeit lang einen schweren LRS (auch ca. 1900g) in einem 10kg Hardtail gefahren. Man merkt den Unterschied zu einem 1500g LRS natürlich, aber wer mags für möglich halten,fahren kann man damit trotzdem. ;-) Und ein leichter LRS würde preislich sehr schnell den Rahmen sprengen. Von daher lieber nachrüsten. Auch wenn du dann jetzt bei 10,2 kg landest...

Die BB7 ist sicherlich keine schlechte Bremse, aber die hydraulischen Disc sind auch wirklich so kostengünstig geworden und auch mit diversen Tuning-Möglichkeiten (Alligator Windcutter Scheiben) recht leicht. Ich sehe da kein Grund unbedingt davon abzusehen. 

Was ich an deiner Stelle nicht machen würde, ist eine XT Komplettgruppe zu kaufen. Ist zwar relativ güntig und man hat direkt viele Teile, aber wenn du z.B. schaust, eine Aerozine Kurbel ist ungefähr so teuer, wie ne XT, aber leichter und auch individueller. Dazu dann noch ein gebrauchtes XTR Schaltwerk und Umwerfer und du bist preislich nicht so viel schlechter dabei.

Übrigens kaufe ich persönlich keine gebrauchten Lenker und Vorbauten. Denn man weiß nie, was die so abbegkommen haben und wenn da was reißt... Aber vielleicht bin ich da auch etwas abergläubisch. ;-)

Auch bei der Gabel. Ich habe noch nie eine Gabel neu gekauft. Warum auch? eine 1 Jahr gefahrene Gabel ist gerade mal eingefahren und dafür halb so teuer... Bei der Momentanen Preislage ist da die R7 natürlich weit vorne mit dabei. Aber auch ältere Sids sollten ja bei deinem Fahrergewicht kein Problem sein!


----------



## dahmen75 (13. Mai 2010)

Darüber bin ich gerade gestolpert. Wird in der aktuellen Mountainbike sogar mit 1.299,- beworben. Du könntest deinen LRS und das alte Bike verkaufen, vielleicht 100,- drauflegen und hättest dann eine - finde ich - stimmiges Rad.

http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...ts/MMTFSXTE2010/SubProducts/MMTFSXTE2010-0001


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Mai 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> eine Aerozine Kurbel ist ungefähr so teuer, wie ne XT, aber leichter und auch individueller.



Das Vorjahresmodell der Aerozine FX mit 170mm Kurbellänge gibts im Moment bei Bikeavenue für 129 Euro.

Noch ein Gedanke zum Thema Bremse: Ich hatte eine zeitlang testweise die KCNC DB3 in Gebrauch. Kostet rund 140 Euro und ist mit ca. 750g komplett in dieser Preisklasse konkurrenzlos leicht. Bin mir allerdings nicht einig, ob ich die wirklich empfehlen soll. Druckpunkt und Dosierbarkeit sind einwandfrei, leider nervte meine Vorderradbremse mit erbärmlichem Quietschen und schwacher Bremsleistung. Ich vermute aber, dass mir da Öl oder Bremsflüssigkeit auf Scheibe oder Beläge geraten ist, denn die HR-Bremse funktionierte bestens. Wäre also vielleicht eine Überlegung wert. Die Anforderungen an die Bremskraft sollten bei einem 1,57-Mädel auch anders sein als bei einem 80-Kilo-Brocken wie mir.

Sonst kann ich mich einigen Vorrednern nur anschließen: Bei dem Budget wird es ohne gebrauchte Teile schwierig bis unmöglich, das gegebene Ziel zu erreichen. zumal ein Selbstaufbau mit Neuteilen ohne extrem viel Geduld und Recherche eigentlich immer teurer wird, als ein Komplettbike zu kaufen.
Eine Gabel und Schaltungskomponenten kann man z.B. bedenkenlos gebraucht kaufen, da geht so schnell nix kaputt und man spart etliche Euros. Auch Laufräder und Bremsen kann man mit ein wenig Vorsicht und Sachverstand gebraucht kaufen. Bei den Bremsen wäre dann vor allem darauf zu achten, dass sie dicht und die Scheiben noch gut sind, das geht sonst ins Geld.

Die Alternative wäre, für die 1000 Euro ein Komplettbike - vorzugsweise ein gut ausgestattetes Versenderbike - zu kaufen. Sub 10 Kilo sind so zwar nicht drin, aber man hat eine vernünftige Basis, die man nach und nach optimieren kann.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2010)

Na ja, hätte da eventuell was. Halt mit felgenbremsen. Das Bike wiegt gerade unter 10kg...müsste es noch genau wägen.
Wenn du interesse hast schreib mir ne pn. Felgen sind leicht mit Hügi naben und mavic 517 felgen rot eloxiert. Wurde von meiner freundin gefahren (50kg 158cm gross).Einfach ohne den weissen slr. Gibt einen schwarzen.


----------



## CCM_Bavaria (17. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank erstmal für Eure regen Beiträge!


Das Thema Hardtail unter 10 kg für 1.000,- kann ich leider auf http://lbmnts.kilu.de/ nicht finden.

Mit individuell meinte ich lediglich auf mich abgestimmt und in sich stimmig. Also ohne irgendwelche Teile, die man noch tauschen muss, wie das bei Kompletträder meist der Fall ist.
Da wird ja meist z.B. bei Sattelstützen, Vorbau, Lenker, etc. auf sehr günstige Komponenten zurückgegriffen und ordentlich unnötiges Gewicht draufgepackt.
Für den, den es nicht stört mag das ja O.K. sein, wer dann aber nachträglich tauscht, gibt doppelt Geld aus.


Die Aerozine-Kurbel habe ich mir angesehen. Gefällt mir gut!
Gewichtstechnisch auf Augenhöhe mit der XTR und gut 60g leichter als XT.
Das ist doch mal was!

Ich war ohnehin erstaunt, dass die Komplettgruppen gegenüber dem Einzelkauf von Komponenten kaum preisliche Vorteile bieten.
Ich habe eigentlich noch keine besseren Angebote als die günstigsten Ebay-Kurse gefunden.



Das Gewicht der Laufräder habe ich noch mal prüfen lassen.
Sie wiegen ziemlich genau 1.800 g einschl. Felgenband.
Die erste Gewichtsangabe war einschl. den Adapter für Centerlocknaben auf 6-Loch-Bremsscheiben.
Dass es keine Leichtgewichte sind weiß ich, aber ich denke da wie Slow, dass man die schon erstmal fahren und später noch immer tauschen kann, wenn sich mal eine günstige Gelegenheit ergibt.
Das Ziel von unter 10kg ist m. E. trotzdem erreichbar.


Zu Euren weiteren Vorschlägen:

Komponenten von meinem jetzigen Rad sind allesamt für das Projekt ungeeignet.
Außerdem möchte ich es als Winter- und Schlechtwetter-Rad weiter verwenden.

Das Angebot bei S-Tec halte ich für ungeeignet.
Der Rahmen ist zu groß; das Rad insgesamt zu schwer und m.E. auch als Basis für weitere Optimierungen nicht brauchbar.
Außerdem würde man dann ja auch wieder doppelt Geld in die Hand nehmen.




Über gebrauchte Teile werde ich wohl nachdenken müssen.
Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass fast alle Teile als kaum gebraucht angeboten werden und sich die Preisvorstellungen an Listenpreisen orientieren.
Ein günstiger Neukauf ist bei dem Preisniveau nur unwesentlich teurer, bietet aber die Vorteile einer Garantie und dass die Teile noch keinerlei Verschleiß haben.

Ich werde aber trotzdem mal den Bikemarkt nach geeigneten Teilen durchforsten.

Allerdings sollte ich erstmal die Rahmenfrage klären und dann darauf aufbauen. 
Was nützt mir eine Schnäppchen-Gabel die farblich zum Rahmen nicht stimmig ist, oder eine Sattelstütze die den falschen Durchmesser hat?


Bezüglich des Rahmengewichts vom Marathon Team Racing SLD habe ich mal bei RTR nachgefragt.
Auf der Homepage ist er mit ca. 1.300 g angegeben.
Dass ich mit etwas Übergewicht rechnen musste, war mir klar.
Aber die von Herrn Raßmann angegebenen und nachgewogenen 1.400 g +/- 50 g ein letzten 15-Rahmens überschreiten die zu duldenden Toleranzen schon gewaltig.
Zumal bei der Toleranz, die er sich hier wieder einräumt, wohl eher mit 1.450 g als mit 1.350 g auszugehen ist.
Der kann mir doch nicht erzählen, dass er keine Waage hat, die eine genauere Gewichtsbestimmung zulässt.
Ich werde trotzdem mal noch nach dem Gewicht der eloxierten Ausführung nachfragen.

Alternativvorschläge zu Rahmen sind also wieder sehr gefragt.


CCM_Bavaria


----------



## Maddinth (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
versuch doch mal gebraucht an eine Rock Shox Sid ranzukommen, die sind recht leicht und auch gut.  Wobei diese neu auch nur so um die 370â¬ kostet(wiegt 1450g)
FÃ¼r Anbautteile, wie lenker  StattelstÃ¼tze usw, greife ich gerne zu Syntaceprodukten, die haben nen ganz gutes Preis leistungsverhÃ¤ltniss und sind auch richtig gut dabei noch. Allerdings muss dir klar sein, das du bei deinem angestrebten Leichtbau recht schnell die 1000â¬ Grenze Ã¼berschreiten wirst-- Lieber 100-200 gramm insgesamt mehr dafÃ¼r aber viel Geld gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CCM_Bavaria (17. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt habe ich mal eine überschlägige Gewichts- und Kostenkalkulation erstellt.
Ich hoffe ich habe nichts Wesentliches vergessen.

Das Gewichtslimit scheint trotz des Übergewichts des Rahmens machbar zu sein,
Außerdem sind noch Reserven mit der Aerozine-Kurbel vorhanden und die geschätzten Gewichte der noch nicht festgelegten Komponenten sind auf der sicheren Seite angesetzt.

Allerdings scheint das Budget hoffnungslos zu platzen! Und dabei ist noch nicht mal ein Euro für Versandkosten angesetzt.

Ich werde wohl ausschließlich auf gebrauchte Teile setzen müssen. Und selbst da wird´s schwierig genug werden.

Ideal wäre natürlich ein gebrauchtes Komplettrad, bei dem ich nur den Rahmen zu tauschen brauche.
Aber das in einem guten Zustand zu einem günstigen Preis zubekommen, ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.

Das Projekt wird wohl doch schwieriger zu realisieren und vor allem nicht kurzfristig umsetzbar sein.

CCM_Bavaria


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Mai 2010)

Ein XT-Schaltset bestehend aus Schaltwerk (mit inverser Schaltlogik), Rapidfire-Shiftern und (LX) Downswing-Umwerfer hab ich noch rumliegen (die alte graue, 765er-Serie?). Gebraucht, aber gut in Schuß und mit tadelloser Funktion. Bei Interesse bitte PM.

So schwierig wird das mit gebrauchten Teilen sicher nicht werden, wenn du nicht gerade was Exotisches suchst. Ich habe bisher noch immer alles bei ebay oder über sonstige Marktplätze zu vernünftigen Preisen gefunden, meistens relativ kurzfristig.


----------



## Maddinth (17. Mai 2010)

Schaltwerk und Umwerfer würde ich neu nehmen, da lohnt gebraucht nicht. Allerdings kannste den Rest der XT Gruppe gut bebraucht holen.
Was auch interssant seien könnte wäre eine Magura Durin für dich.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Mai 2010)

Die Pedale aus der Liste wÃ¼rde ich vergessen. Es gibt kaum andere Pedale, Ã¼ber deren (mangelnde) Haltbarkeit man sich so einig ist.
Nimm lieber Look.

Als Gabel wÃ¼rde ich auch nach einer Manitou Skareb oder R7 schauen. Die liegen im angepeilten Gewichtsbereich und Budget.

Bei den Griffen: Leicht, gÃ¼nstig und recht bequem: Titec Porc Rind oder Bontrager XXX-Light.

(nicht ganz so) Schnellspanner: Mounty Light Axle OS. Wiegen um die 70g, kosten um 10â¬ neu. Darf man nicht mit Gewalt zuschrauben, am besten keinen halbmeterlangen Inbus, aber dann halten sie auch.

Beim Flaschenhalter geht auch noch mal deutlich was. Ein Satz (also 2) Minoura Dura Cage wiegt ca. 76g und ist fÃ¼r 15â¬ zu haben. Und funktioniert besser als viele richtig leichte Carbonhalter.

Die Tabelle schaut insgesamt ein wenig sehr optimistisch aus. Einen Satz 400g-Reifen fÃ¼r 30 â¬ z.B. findet man nicht mal eben so. Schalthebel finde ich gar keine. Tip: SRAM Attack. Funktionieren gut, sind leicht und bezahlbar. HÃ¤ngt halt davon ab, ob man sich mit Drehgriffen anfreunden kann. Meine Freundin wollte nichts anderes mehr, und ich komme auch gut mit ihnen klar.


----------



## Slow (17. Mai 2010)

Das Thema war auch nicht auf der LBMNTS-Seite, sondern hier im Forum.
Hab einfach mal danach gesucht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=14293262
Meinte das Thema "Projekt 2006" - aber wusste auch nicht, dass es schon so alt ist. ;-) Aber vielleicht findest du bei den anderen Themen ja gute Anhaltspunkte...


Ich würd vorschlagen: XT Verschleißset, gut erhaltene, gebrauchte schöne 2006er XT Kurbel, gebrauchtes XTR Schaltwerk (960er gehen meist für Spottpreis raus, oft aber inverse), XTR Umwerfer gebraucht und ebenfalls gebraucht Sram Attack Amy Drehgriffe. Wenn nicht Drehgriffe gewünscht, dann aus preisgründen Shimano Deore Shifter oder wenn Geld reicht, dann die aktuellen XT mit abnehmbarer Ganganzeige. Dann ruhig auch gebraucht. Denn Schaltkomponenten, wenn die in nem guten Zustand sind, kann man die ruhig gebraucht kaufen.

Reifen u. Schläuche, da habe ich bisher einfach die besten Erfahrungen mit Schwalbe XXlight Schläuche gemacht (100g pro Stück) und Schwalbe Faltreifen à la Nobby Nic, Racing Ralph, Rocket Ron... Klar kannst du da auch was von Continental oder Maxxis nehmen, musst einfach mal nach den Gewichten schauen. Dann spielt halt die persönliche Vorliebe da rein. Aber an Reifen und Schläuchen würde ich auf keinen Fall sparen, da rotierende Masse...
Felgenband, zur Not Klebeband.

Bist du den Selle Italia SLR Sattel mal gefahren? Der ist relativ gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ansonsten wäre das auch meine Wahl. Ebenfalls ruhig gebraucht.

Steuersatz, gebrauchten Acros Ai-03 oder FSA Orbit ZS-03. Relativ leicht uns super Qualität. Neu sonst hier lohnenswert Fun Works N-light. Dürfte etwas leichter sein, funktioniert auch, da gibts bei denen aber wohl Qualitätsschwankungen.

Sattelstütze: Schauen ob geköpft oder ungekröpft, dann entscheiden. Tip hier, Smica, XLC oder KCNC hauen hier öfters mal recht leichte Stützen raus für wenig Geld. Da aber genau drauf achten, es gibt da sehr leichter, aber auch recht schwere Serien. Weiß aus dem Kopf leider nicht welche.

Gleiches gilt hier im Prinzip für Vorbau und Lenker. Manchmal kommt man auch relativ günstig an Ritchey WCS Teile dran. Schau z.B. einfach mal bei Actionsports und tu dir da mal den Steursatz, Lenker, Vorbau, Reifen, Schläuche und Verschleißset in den Warenkorb und rechne mal...

Zum Rahmen fällt mir leider immer noch nichts vernünftiges ein... Ich fürchte da hast du so gut wie keien Alternative...

Grüße


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Bei bike-import.ch gibt es verschleissteile auch recht günstig und die sind dann neu. Da kriegst du^nur so z.B. eine XTR kurbel mit Kettenbletter fast um die Hälfte. Für unter 500.- Sfr.
Kasetten und Kettenblätter sowieso. Kannst ja mal schauen.


----------



## bene94 (17. Mai 2010)

Kaufe auch öfters bei bike-import. Das gute ist ja, dass du ab 50sfr kein Porto bezahlst und je nach Betrag 2%-8% Rabatt bekommst.
Die XTR-Kurbel würde übrigens nur 425.- kosten.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Mai 2010)

Sorry für meinausrutscher hier
Hei bene stimmt. I gloub mir müesse üs mou träffe...sorry hier geht es ja immer noch um tipps


----------



## daniel77 (17. Mai 2010)

Ich haette eine Fox F80 RLT mit 1550g  anzubieten, weiterhin haette ich noch einen XT/DT-Swiss LRS in gutem Zustand 
abzugeben. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Slow (17. Mai 2010)

kennst du eigentlich Vortrieb?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23985_Hardtail-SL-Rahmen-Disc-only-Modell-2010.html

Oder Drössiger:
http://www.droessiger.de/frames/h-sl-10-0

Zwar nur knapp unter 1,5 kg, aber wenns Gewicht wirklich stimmt, nicht so viel schlimmer, als andere Rahmen... Und wenn die Geometrie passen sollte... 

Oder Zoulou Cooma, angeblich in 19" (!) 1490g...
http://www.zoulou-bikes.com/Cooma.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (27. Mai 2010)

schau dir auch bei gelegenheit mal das LB-Verkaufsforum an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=458237&page=3
da wird gerade ne SID für 275 angeboten...


----------



## DerBergschreck (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn du keine XC Rennen, sondern hobbymässig fährst, wäre eine Token Carbon-Starrgabel überlegenswert. Du sparst ca. 1 kg Gewicht, sie ist preiswerter als eine gute Federgabel und durch ihre geringe Einbauhöhe könntest du die Sattelüberhöhung besser hinbekommen.

Da du eine geringe Körpergrösse hast, vermute ich auch mal, dass du recht wenig wiegst. Du kannst dann mit dem Luftdruck sehr weit heruntergehen, was durch die bessere Dämpfung die fehlende Federgabel teilweise kompensieren kann. Nimm dann aber breitere Felgen mit 21 mm Maulweite, sonst kann der Reifen seitlich kippen. Damit sollte um die 1,5 bar oder sogar noch weniger machbar sein.

Lies dazu mal diesen Beitrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2581872&postcount=15


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (6. Juni 2010)

mein geheimfavorit für frauen in deiner grösse: 

http://www.koba.ch/konfigurator/media/racetool.pdf
alternative, nur schnell gefunden: (fully)
http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=6&subcatid=25&adid=111060
http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...1889209/Products/24001/SubProducts/24001-0001

Gabel: auf dieser Seite gleich 3-4 intressante Modelle:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=458237&page=3
ansonsten:
http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=13442

usw usw....

dein Budget ist leider etwas sehr eng, und lässt leider kaum spielraum für alternativen... 
lieber etwas mehr geld ausgeben und danach freude empfinden und mehr radeln gehen.. ;-)

grüäss


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Juni 2010)

Letzte Aktivität: 20.05.

Macht langsam, Jungs. Die Dame hat zur Zeit anderes im Sinn.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juni 2010)

vielleicht war sie ja auch nur auf geschenke aus?????


----------



## InoX (6. Juli 2010)

schade dass das jetzt so im Sande verläuft. War swchon gespannt was dabei rauskommt, was es wiegt und wies aussieht.
Vielleicht wirds ja noch was.
Hätte auch noch nen Xt Umwerfer anbieten können, der super funzt und nicht zulange gefahren wurde (ca.500 km).

grüße InoX


----------



## AUDIBIKE (6. Juli 2010)

weitere maße folgen noch? nein spaß =) 

hardtail unter 10kg geht dann schon eher in richtung trekkingoder??


----------



## cone-A (7. Juli 2010)

Was hältst Du vom Grand Canyon?

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1800

Die Geometrieangaben auf der Website kann ich nicht so ganz glauben, die sehen mir eher nach der Herrenversion aus (oder baut wer ein Damenbike in 22"?).

Ansonsten wäre es mit 10,8 kg nicht weit von Deiner Vorgabe weg und könnte mit einem leichteren Laufradsatz schnell auf 10 kg runtergebracht werden.

Außerdem finde ich die X.9 angenehmer als Shimano...

Gruß cone-A


----------



## InoX (7. Juli 2010)

Was hat denn ein Hardtail unter zehn Kilo mit Trekkingbike zu tun? Sag das mal den ganzen race Freaks 
Bei der Diskusion würde ich dann gerne mitlesen... 

Gruß InoX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geopard (8. Juli 2010)

mein Tipp:
Bremsen K18, 160mm Set ca 250â¬
Gabel: Rock Shox SID oder Reba in Weiss
Rahmen gibt es auch in Wess
Bei Pioson Bike gibt es auch Rahmen mit L fÃ¼r Ladygeometrie (Zyankali)

Ich hab mal 2006 ein Projekt gestartet.
bei mir waren es unter 10Kg aber etwas teurer, da der Laufradsatz mit 260â¬ dabei war. Ich denke, dass es Heute leichter machbar ist als vor 4 Jahren.


----------



## cone-A (9. Juli 2010)

Der Vorschlag von Geopard ist sehr gut. Der Rahmen ist kurz und klein. 

Bei Chaka gibt es den gleichen Rahmen: http://www.gaebwebdesign.info/j14/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=95&Itemid=111

Diese Marke gibt es auch bei vielen Händlern. Es würde sich also lohnen, wenn Du vielleicht doch bei einem Händler vorbeischaust, der einigermaßen vertrauenswürdig ist. Gib doch einfach mal Deine PLZ durch, dann bekommst Du bestimmt Tips.

Ein guter Händler macht Dir nämlich auch die passende Vorbau-Lenker Kombi dran. Du bist mit einem nicht genau passenden Rad nämlich deutlich langsamer als mit einem, das 1 kg Übergewicht mit sich rumschleppt.

Zur Gewichtsreduktion: Bei Deinem Kampfgewicht halte ich 2,2"er für deutlich übertrieben. Da reicht ein leichter Zweizöller locker aus. Das sind auch nochmal bis zu 200g.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Juli 2010)

> Letzte Aktivität: 20.05.2010 13:05


----------



## geopard (9. Juli 2010)

jo genau deswegen.

Das interessante ist ja der Titel "Weiblich, ledig, jung suchtâ¦â¦.Hardtail"
Es klingt so als ob ein Typ zwar ein Mann ist, aber eine weiblich Ader hat, oder sol


----------

